# Wednesday 4-10



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone going to Hemingways and/or Gilligan's?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Is this thing on?*

I had no hits so I fiqured I would chum a little....


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

im goin to fish the pier today then head over to gilligans


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

We are running behind a little bit so we will not make it out until 6:30ish.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The usual attendees will be there*


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Its been a while so I will be there!


----------

